# Iberital mc10 opinions



## Sugden18 (Dec 3, 2018)

Anyone know if the iberital mc10 is any good? There's one for sale locally, and can't find out much about it, only the smaller mc2.

Cheers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find it as Cunill MC 10. Cunill not particularly rated on the Coffee forum

@ coffeechap ?? your thoughts


----------



## Sugden18 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks a lot, so just a re-branded job looks like there is quite a lot of that in the coffee world. As it was only £60 I thought it might be worth a look, but its about an hours drive away.

The decisions and hunt continue, on going short list atm:

Iberital MC2

Eureka Migno

Brasilia rr45

Mazzer Super Jolly


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Id take the MC2 off the list. the other grinders that you have listed will serve you better


----------

